# Project TwoZero - By Jiggs



## Jiggs (Jun 16, 2009)

Sup Fellas, (Hey Ladies)

Recently started a new project; using this thread for notes... Feel free to leave any comments, suggestions and feedback.

*GEAR:*

20 Gallon (long) tank (dimensions: 30" x 12.5" x 12.5")
Dual T5 High Output Lighting Fixture (24W T5 HO 6000K, 24W T5 HO Roseate)
"Primo" CO2 System from Green Leaf Aquariums (w/ 5lb Cylinder)
Glass Drop Checker
Marineland C160 Canister Filter
Hydor Koralia1 Powerhead
Marineland Stealth 100W Heater
Red Sea Root Therm Substrate Heating System
Coralife Digital Thermometer
Automatic Timer with (2) 3-Prong Outlets & Master On/Off Control Swith 
6-Outlet Surge Protector

*2JUL09*
-Purchased tank online - used; packaged with miscellaneous items

*8SEP09:*
-Purchased Dual Lamp T5 High Output Fixture; 3-yr warranty (w/ bulbs)

*13OCT09:*
-Purchased Marineland C160 Canister Filter; 2 yr-warranty
-Purchased Marineland Stealth 100W Heater; 2 yr-warranty

*15OCT09:*
-Purchased 3 bags of Flourite Black Sand (7kg/bag)
-Purchased Koralia1 Powerhead; 2-yr warranty
-Cycle started

*16OCT09:*
Ammonia = 0.5
GH = 180
KH = 120
PH = 7.5
NO2 = 0
NO3 = 0
Temp = 21C
*Readings measured in 'ppm'.

*17OCT09:*
-Dosed 4 capfuls of 'Cycle', 1/4 capful of 'Flourish'

**Balancing The Journal:*
The only thing in the tank right now is 3 bags of Flourite Black Sand. I've got the powerhead running with triple filtration. The Marineland C160 is running smoothly [and quietly] with 1) a Marineland Penguin 200 BIO-Wheel Power Filter (which was a part of the package that came with the tank) and 2) an Aqua-Tech 5-15 Power Filter that I used to help cycle my 10G tank. The lighting fixture has been installed, and is plugged into the automatic timer. (But I'm keeping the light off for now.)

I don't have the CO2 system running just yet. I already know where it'll be placed, but I stilll have to get the cylinder filled. I'll just install that after I'm done working with the scape. I've been soaking 2 pieces of driftwood for 5 - 7 days, and I'm still waiting to receive some plants that I purchased online... I installed (which I now regret) the substrate heating system, but I haven't put the 100W heater in the tank yet. I have the digital thermometer set in place ready for action, and I've installed the glass DC that I bagged online with some aquascaping tools. (I'd rather it be in the tank than just be lying around for me to step on it or something...)

After months of collecting pieces:









Soak 2 Wood...









Under Construction









Marineland C160 Canister Filter









Installing Substrate Heating System









Rinsing Flourite Black Sand...









Powerhead on the left; digital thermometer and C160 intake/outflow on the right...









Glass Drop Checker









Finished rinsing, time for some water...









Cycling with triple filtration!


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jiggs!! I can't wait to see more.... 

Chris


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Welcome to GTAA there Jiggs. I know a lot of us will look forward to your build postings.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like a great start.

Are you going to be using a background? Or hiding cables/equipment all together?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like a good start! Is this your first planted tank?

Once your plants are in (assuming you plant heavily), you don't have to worry about cycling. Your plants will do it for you.


----------



## Jiggs (Jun 16, 2009)

*21OCT09:*
Ammonia = 0.5
GH = 180
KH = 240
PH = 7.5
NO2 = 0
NO3 = 0
Temp = 22.7C

*25OCT09:*
Ammonia = 0
GH = 180
KH = 180
PH = 7.5
NO2 = 0
NO3 = 0
Temp = 21.3C

**Balancing the Journal:*
Still no plants. Got bored, rinsed the 2 pieces of driftwood that have been soaking and placed them in the tank. Spent days debating driftwood placement. Settled on a layout that allowed both pieces to break the water surface. (Almost threw in a fish just for the hell of it.) I had a bit of a hard time getting the filter going. After a few headaches, I finally got her running smoothly - and boy is she quiet. I'm hoping to install the CO2 System without too much hassle. This being my first high-tech tank, I'm excited and a bit unsure at the same time. What I _do_ know is that I won't be using a background. Got bored again; re-scaped the quarantine tank.

Quarantine Tank









21OCT09









Still no plants...









Still no heater.









Got bored; rinsed driftwood.









Top view of layout









Left side









Right side









25OCT09


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good bud..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like a good start up. But just wondering though. Is there a reason why you are running 3 filters and 2 power head?
I would've just gone with only the Marineland canister filter and that's it. The gravel heater will do bottom water movement and the Marineland do the top ...
Also, did you get any ferts yet?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jiggs (Jun 16, 2009)

What's up everyone - and thanks for your comments!

Zebrapl3co: I won't be using all 3 filters - I just had them laying around so I thought I'd put them to use rather than let them collect dust in the corner of the basement. I have [what I like to refer as a 'small case' of] A.D.D. so when I get bored I tend to do silly things. I haven't bagged any ferts just yet either...

**Balancing the Journal:*
Still no plants. Called up the online vendor**** and apparently they were unable to fill my order. I waited about a month, so yeah - not too happy. Been sick for the past week. Didn't go to work yesterday, so did a thorough cleaning of the tank. (Did not bother cleaning filter media.) Cable heater still not completely installed. Removed the drop checker, digital thermometer and the 2 pieces of driftwood. On the hunt for plants...

****AquariumPlants.com
Based on my personal experience dealing with the company, I wouldn't recommend them to anyone - *especially Canadian hobbyists*. If you do choose to do business with them, I truly hope that your experience is FAR MUCH better than mine. I found dealing with them to be nothing but an inconvenience and a complete waste of time.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I haven't had a good experience with them either in the past. I got the stuff I ordered, but when it malfunctioned, I couldn't even get a reply via phone or e-mail.


----------



## Jiggs (Jun 16, 2009)

**Balancing the Journal:*

Finally got my hands on a full cylinder of CO2! I swapped my empty cylinder at a small soda centre/home brewers store*. (They had a bunch of cylinders for me to pick from - and different colours too! Plus the lady was really nice.) Got the system up and running, but encountered one problem - the high pressure gauge on the regulator isn't working. Since I was still in the planning stage when I received the package, I didn't bother to open it until now. When I pulled the regulator out of the box, I noticed the needle was loosely bouncing around inside the gauge.

Frantically, I posted the situation online looking for advice. Surprisingly, I received a response within a half hour. But before I realized that someone had responded to my post, I managed to remove the cover on the gauge and put the needle back on the pin. Unfortunately, this didn't solve the problem. After discussing the situation with Orlando (from Green Leaf Aquariums) he suggested that I ship the regulator back for repair. This seemed to be the ideal solution - until he advised that I would have to pay for shipping BOTH ways. (No charge for repairs though.)

I decided not to take that route and just set the system up anyway. I'll just deal with it later. I can buy a new gauge and either fix it myself of have someone local fix it for me. (I figured that as long as I don't twist the cylinder valve more than 1 full turn - it should be fine.)

*Soda Centre/Home Brewer's Retail
4180 Kingston Rd, Unit 12
Toronto, ON M1E 2V9
24-hr Order Line: (416) 284-0007
Website: www.sodacentre.com


----------



## Jiggs (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice checkvalve. Not sure why you're wearing a glove to handle the tube though. Just looks strange. 
It's a good start, looks kind of empty on the bottom though. Do you have any plans for a carpet plant?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

hi is that a special liquid ur putting on the bubble counter? cuz my bubble counter's water evaporated few weeks ago and i just put water... is that ok?


----------



## Jiggs (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Jiggs (Jun 16, 2009)

Temp. 26.5C
CO2 4bps; DC Dark Green

GH: 180ppm (10dGH)
KH: 120ppm (6.7dGH)
PH: 7
NO2: 0
NO3: 0
Ammonia: 0.5

3 x Gouramis (Golden Honey, Blue, Pearl)
2 x Angelfish (Black, White/Black)
1 x Siamese Algae Eater

NOTES:
-Nymphaea lotus 'zenkeri' experiencing quick growth; trimmed accordingly
-'runners' on Echinodorus tennellus
-'dead spots' on Amazon Sword
-'brown spots' on Anubias Nana & Hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis'
-'brown/black tips' on Echinodorus tennellus
-GSA(?) forming on rear glass
-1 (out of 3) gourami's occassionally gasping for air; all other fish seem to be fine.

*Dosing: Scheduled Day 6 (as per Seachem Planted Aquarium Dosing Chart)

Flourish: 2.5ml
Excel: 2.5ml
Iron: 2.5ml
Prime: 1ml

**Additional Dosing:
Phosphorus: 2.5ml
Nitrogen: 2.5ml


----------



## Jiggs (Jun 16, 2009)

**Balancing the Journal:*


Strategically placed 6 Flourish Tabs about a week ago.
Noticed early stages of algae; reduced lighting to (1) 24W T5 High Output 6,000k.
Current C02 rate @ 2.5bps.
Echinodorus tenellus slowly beginning to take over the tank.
Nymphaea lotus 'zenkeri' and Cryptocoryne wendtii showing optimal growth.
Anubias also showing progress.


----------



## Jiggs (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Really nice! 

Please, rely solely on battery-powered thermometers at your peril... 

As the batteries wear down they can start to inaccurately record the temps. I found this out at the expense of several prized Cichlids earlier this year (at first I thought my heater was on the fritz, so kept cranking it up). 

Since then I replaced all 3 of the expensive digital thermometers I had with good ol' $3 cheap-yet-bullet-proof mercury ones.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*whered the wood go*

what did u end up doing wtih the awsome peices of wood


----------

